# Very Sad: NBC Chicago Sportscaster Dies



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Darrian Chapman, of NBC channel 5 news, died this morning. He collapsed while playing hockey. 



> He is survived by two children, Marissa and Jordan, and his wife, Deborah.


That's really sad. He seemed like a really nice, friendly, and entertaining guy. Anyone here ever meet him?

Official news from NBC 5. 

(Sorry if this is too off-topic, but it seemed relevant for fans of the Bulls and Chicago sports in general.)


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, he used to be in Washington. He actually had a heart attack while he was here and lost a lot of weight to try to take care of himself. 

Seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Whoa.

Darrian was an up-and-comer, and one of my favorite sports anchors in Chicago. Oh man. I'm in shock.




VD


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm just wondering was he a big guy lately? He lost maybe 50 lbs. while in DC.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Way down here....*

....sorry , but never heard of him....my condolences to his relatives. How old?:sigh:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Whoa.
> 
> Darrian was an up-and-comer, and one of my favorite sports anchors in Chicago. Oh man. I'm in shock.


Same here. It's harder to take when it's a young guy, who seems like he should have so much life ahead of him. It probably makes younger guys like us feel more vulnerable too.

How tragic and sudden. Personally, I chose to watch his NBC sports segment last night, over CBS & ABC -- and I wouldn't have thought for a second that it would be for the last time. 

Life is fleeting...
:shy:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> I'm just wondering was he a big guy lately? He lost maybe 50 lbs. while in DC.


He looked good last night. Maybe 200 lbs -- it's kinda hard to tell on tv.



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> ....sorry , but never heard of him....my condolences to his relatives. How old?


He was only 37. There's more information in this article from the Chicago Tribune.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

he was my favorite sportscaster on TV, i loved his sunday sports show, my condolences to his family


----------

